# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - BLUEWATER ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG MACKERAL/TUNA/PELAGICS/BLUEWATER FISH *entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE


Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Mackeral / Tuna entered must be minimum 80 cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

1000 pixels wide images

Well, here's a start, from Queensland, where else?

Angler Name: sunshiner
Size/type of Fish: ~120cm narrow barred spanish mackerel
Date: 21Jan09.
Location Caught: Laguna Bay, Noosa
Tackle: 15lb mono, ABU10000C overhead, cheap boat rod 
Bait/Lure etc: unknown cheap hard body about 120mm long
Conditions: a bit lumpy









_0728hrs, Immediately after landing. Note that the tail rope is still on the fish and is attached to the yak which is out of the pic_









_On the measure mat (too small again). He went at least 1.2m -- probably 12-13kg._

Entry updated (2nd update) 10mar09 with capture of larger fish of different species (bumped two cobia off)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

what the heck ... let's keep the Ball Rolling :lol: 
this comp may have been over-looked/lost

Angler Name: DougOut
Size/type of Fish: 96cm Longtail
Date: 17/1/09
Location Caught: 2 k's off Bargara Beach Qld.
Tackle: Shimano Baitcaster, 30lb braid 40lb mono leader 
Bait/Lure etc: Riedys 150 B52 Gold and Black
Conditions: white caps and a bit lumpy, patchy cloud


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Angler Name: Game fisher
Size/type of Fish: 110cm Longtail
Measurement witnesses: Yankatthebay & Physhopath 
Date: 26/2/09
Location Caught: 1.5 k's off SWR.
Tackle: Penn Long Beach, 30lb mono 40lb mono leader 
Bait/Lure etc: Live bait
Conditions: Brown water, windy, white caps and a bit lumpy, patchy cloud


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

2 X spanish mackrel @ 110cm
1 X doggie mackrel @ 70cm

cheers mick


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Angler Name: Game Fisher
Size of Fish: 90cm
Location Caught: Nelsons bay
Tackle: Okumo reel and 30lb mono, 40lb floro.
Bait/Lure : Live bait
Conditions: Slightly windy, blue sky, green waters.
Comments- How memories are started and made

Date :14/3/2009


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

Angler Name: PalmyMick
Size of Fish: 133cm , 16kg
Location Caught: gold coast reef
Tackle: diawa oceano 4500j reel loaded with 20lb braid,40lb mono leader / 6ft 10-15kg silstar crystal tip rod 
Bait/Lure etc: pilchard , skirted rig with stinger trebles
Conditions: nice!!!!
Other


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Angler Name: JTC
Size and Type of Fish: 92 & 96cm Longtail Tuna
Location Caught: Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Qld
Tackle: Okuma 4000 sized reel, Penn Powerstick 4-8kg Rod, 10lb braid, 30lb mono leader
Lure: Gold Bomber, 15A "Barra Bomber"
Conditions: Very rainy and a bit blowy
Other: First Tuna... Yeee Ha!
Link to the report: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=25516&p=270925#p270925



















Cheers,

Jason


----------

